# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  BiPed Alphabot concept project, Robot Hut Museum, Elk, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Robot Hut Museum

----------


## Airicist

BiPed AlphaBot concept project

Published on Aug 23, 2015




> Short video of a concept for a BiPed AlphaBot project. It uses 6 servos and a Pololu min Maestro controller.

----------


## Airicist

BiPed Alphabot concept project V 2

Published on Sep 3, 2015




> New legs and feet, the robot is programed this time to walk forward then back ward, wave its arms ,flash it's eyes and the turn around. The program then repeats.

----------


## Airicist

How to use Pololu Mini Maestro system for a Bi Ped robot

Published on Sep 23, 2015




> I show you how to use the Pololu Mini Maestro control center to program a mini maestro Bi Ped robot.

----------


## Airicist

3d printed Multi color Alpha-Rama biped robot new program

Published on Apr 20, 2016




> This multi color 3d printed bi ped Alpha-Rama robot has a new walking program. It takes a drink and stumbles around in a circle , then walks forward, does some leg gyrations and walks backward before repeating the sequence.

----------

